# Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?



## MrSnickles (20. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte mich mal ein wenig Informieren wie es so zwischen Fertiger Wasserkühlung vs Luftkühlung aussieht.
Derzeit habe ich einen I7 8700k @4700mhz mit einem Macho 2 als Luftkühler sowie eine gigabyte 2080 Super Windforce 3 in meinem Rechner mit einem 650 Watt BeQuiet Straight Power Netzteil. Alles verpackt in einem Corsair Air 540 Gehäuse.

Nun ist meine frage ob ich für meinen I7 mit einer Wasserkühlung noch etwas herausholen könnte, oder ob der Unterschied viel zu Gering ist als das er was ausmachen würde.


----------



## Acandri (20. April 2020)

Eine AiO-Wasserkühlung mit 240er Radiator entspricht in etwa einem guten Luftkühler wie dem Brocken, Macho oder dem DarkRock.

Die großen mit 360er Radi werden dann etwas besser wenn die Wärmeübertragung CPU(Die) => Wasser gut ist.


----------



## Dragon AMD (20. April 2020)

Besser die CPU köpfen lassen von einem Profi.

Das bringt bis zu 15 Grad weniger Temperaturen.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSnickles (20. April 2020)

Ich wüsste da niemanden der das machen könnte. Außerdem habe ich gerade keine 100 Euro für so einen Service, geschweige denn die 400 Euro für einen neuen wenn es schief geht.


----------



## soulstyle (20. April 2020)

Also der Macho2 ist schon ein gewaltiger Kühler!
Ich bin zwar AIO befürworter aber ich befürchte das eine AIO keine bessere Kühlleistungen hin bekommt.
AIO Vorteile gegenüber den Macho2 werden garnicht bis kaum nennenswerte Ergebnisse liefern, meine Meinung.

Eine richtige Wasserkühlung könnte das hin bekommen und der Geräuschpegel könnte damit gesenkt werden.
Wichtig ist das Du eine große Radiatorfläche zur Verfügung stellst um viel Kühlfläche zu haben ....
Aber da gibt es genug Wasserkühlexperten hier im Forum die dir genaueres sagen können.


Welche Temperaturwerte hast Du denn?


----------



## MrSnickles (20. April 2020)

Wie es bei meinem Gehäuse aussieht könnte ich wohl einen 360er Radiator dafür einbauen.

Temperatur gerade https://i.imgur.com/FBj97dJ.jpg - Es läuft FF14, Einige Chrome Fenster, sowie Discord und nochn paar andere Programme im Hintergrund.
Temperaturen mit Prime95 https://i.imgur.com/7vLFmn9.jpg - Allerdings sehe ich das der CPU auf 4100mhz oder sogar 4000mhz runter drosselt.

Anscheinend habe ich bei meinem Zusammenbau oder Einstellungen etwas ziemlich falsch gemacht, denn das sollte doch eigentlich nicht passieren?
Kann es sein das ich die Voltage zu niedrig gesetzt habe für Prime 95? Bei normalem Spielen ist das Drosseln bisher nicht passiert.


----------



## buggs001 (20. April 2020)

Den Umbau für + 100 oder + 200 MHz angehen? 

Ist dann eine Takterhöhung um etwa 4%.
Also geschätzte 2-3% Leistungplus bei CPU-lastigen Unterfangen. 
Bei Games die nicht CPU-lastig sind wohl eher 0.

Wird nicht merkbar sein, aber kann man machen.


----------



## MrSnickles (20. April 2020)

Ich glaube du hast es etwas falsch verstanden. Der CPU Läuft auf 4700mhz. Bei Spielen tut er es auch. Allerdings bei Prime95 hat er gerade auf 4000-4100mhz herunter geregelt.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (20. April 2020)

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen unter Prime95?
Denke das dein PL vom Mainboard mit 95W limitiert.


----------



## MrSnickles (20. April 2020)

https://i.imgur.com/7vLFmn9.jpg - Das sind die Temperaturen wenn Prime95 läuft.
Ich habe die Voltage auf 1.265 Gestellt. Aber ob das Mainboard Limitiert weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (20. April 2020)

MrSnickles schrieb:


> https://i.imgur.com/7vLFmn9.jpg - Das sind die Temperaturen wenn Prime95 läuft.
> Ich habe die Voltage auf 1.265 Gestellt. Aber ob das Mainboard Limitiert weiß ich nicht.



Eben gesehen,die Temperaturen passen.
Mit HWiNFO64 kannst du den Verbrauch der CPU unter Prime ansehen,im Normalfall regeln die Boards nach kurzer Zeit auf die TDP runter.
Kann man im Bios ändern,ob das lohnt musst du selbst entscheiden.Mein geköpfter 8700K@5GHz kommt im Gaming nicht über 90W.


----------



## MrSnickles (20. April 2020)

Beim Gaming ist mir bisher auch nicht aufgefallen das meine CPU runtergedrosselt hätte.
Aber gut, wenn das ganze passt dann bin ich ja froh. Ich werde es vor allem im Sommer noch im Auge behalten.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (20. April 2020)

Wenn du die CPU Spannung manuell einstellen und Undervolting machen willst gibt es hier einen OC Thread.
Problem ist halt das die Boards im Auto Mode zuviel Spannung geben,sprich der Verbrauch steigt und die CPU wird wärmer.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. April 2020)

Vor allem spielst du wahrscheinlich nicht so häufig Prime95...^^
Wenn dir die Temperaturen und Takt im Alltag und Normalbetrieb passen ist doch alles super. Prime ist ja natürlich ein Extremauslastungs Test und unter anderem genau für sowas Konzipert. Da darf so eine CPU schon mal selbstschutz betreiben, und nähe Grundtakt/Nortmaltakt bleiben. Machen meine beiden auch -3900x und 8700K, beide mit Brocken3


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2020)

Es liegt an der Leistungsaufnahme wenn eine bestimmte Wattzahl z.B. 95 Watt überschritten wird, dann wird herunter getaktet um diese Leistungsaufnahme einhalten zu können. In Games wirst du eher im GPU-Limit liegen und so erreichst du mit dem Prozessor keine so hohe Leistungsaufnahme weshalb der Prozessor nicht herunter Takten muss.

Beispiel, mein 9900K erreicht selbst mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne weil die Grafikkarte limitiert nur 65 Watt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Prime95 wird der Prozessor sehr stark ausgelastet, erst recht dann wenn AVX mit dazu kommt.



> Luftkühlung oder Wasserkühlung?


Eine *gute* Wasserkühlung kann dir etwas Vorteil mit der Temperatur verschaffen, aber nicht in einem Bereich wo du viel von hättest. Dazu müsste ansonsten der Prozessor neben der Wasserkühlung auch geköpft werden.


----------



## buggs001 (21. April 2020)

Na dann ist ja alles i.O. wenn Du nicht permanent Prime95 spielst.

Ich würde den Tipp zum Undervolting beachten.
Damit kannst Du ebenfalls die Leistungsaufnahme, Lebensdauer und auch die Drehzahl/Lautstärke vom CPU-Lüfter positiv beeinflussen.


----------



## MrSnickles (22. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps.
Was das Köpfen angeht. Wäre schon toll, aber da ich es selbst definitiv nicht machen kann/traue müsste das jemand machen der das Kann. Aber erst mal sehen wenn ich genug Geld habe um den CPU im Falle zu ersetzen.


----------

